# Gov't Clearance/Background Check



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

hi all, about how long does it take for the clearance to go through? My husband is supposed to start at the end of December and he's worried, it took him six weeks in Qatar. Thanks in advance~


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Amal,

I am in the same situation as your husband. My work permit got approved and now I am waiting for my security clearance (as per the Ministry of Labor). 

I believe that it's been a couple of days since the security clearing process started so let's keep each other updated. If mine comes anytime soon, I'll update the thread! Good luck!


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cool, thanks! Btw he is Canadian too


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Amal_44 said:


> Cool, thanks! Btw he is Canadian too


Awesome :clap2:


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Police Clearance Certificate takes 24 hours to get delivered if applied in person in dubai... with dh 110, finger prints and photograph (3)... Passport copy with visa...

if applied from outside UAE... read this
police clearance certificate


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

ohh I looked but I didnt see anything about how long it takes from outside? but in any case it looks less consuming than Qatar's.


----------

